# x11/slim login field colors



## amnixed (Jan 28, 2015)

Hello,

I have a newly installed 10.1-RELEASE system with updated ports, including slim-1.3.6_6 and slim-themes-1.0.1.

Everything works fine, except...

The font color when typing the username and password on the login screen seems to be the same as the background color of the login/password field, and thus, no characters are visible but I can see the cursor advance as I type. Selecting different themes has no effect.

Is this something I can set in .xinitrc or .xsession? There seems to be no option to set this in /usr/local/etc/slim.conf.

Awaiting your advice...


----------



## nakal (Jan 28, 2015)

The default theme should have a white entry field and black text. Maybe the font is missing? I remember that some time ago I've had x11/slim simply crashing when the needed font was not installed.

The default theme uses Verdana and probably falls back to some other font (Bitstream Vera?; ... because I don't have Verdana and it still works).


----------



## amnixed (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion. Here is the list of installed fonts:


```
# portversion -v | grep font-
[Reading data from pkg(8) ... - 593 packages found - done]
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-alias-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-util-1.3.0_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_1  =  up-to-date with port
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_1  =  up-to-date with port
libXfont-1.4.8,2  =  up-to-date with port
```

The entry field has white background indeed. And changing the theme has no effect. Whatever font x11/slim uses, it seems to be set to the background color.

Anyone else, perhaps?


----------



## nakal (Jan 29, 2015)

Do you have

```
current_theme  default
```
set in your /usr/local/etc/slim.conf?

Do you have

```
input_color  #000000
```

set in your default theme in /usr/local/share/slim/themes/default/slim.theme


----------



## amnixed (Jan 29, 2015)

I do. Also, changing to 
	
	



```
username_font     Fixed
```
 makes no difference.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 7, 2015)

In the directory noted above, /usr/local/share/slim/themes/default/, open panel.png with an image viewer and see if the image appears translucent. Check that the three files are named exactly as background.jpg , panel.png,  and slim.theme. Also, check if /usr/local/etc/slim.conf points to that location.


----------

